# Australian Aircraft production 1941/1942?



## Freebird (Apr 25, 2012)

Very interesting discussion posted on another thread, about Australia's production ability (early war).
Suppose that the Australians were given the green light to source/produce US engines in say, July 1941, how long would it take to get it up and running?

And suppose that the urgent need for AU aircraft production was accepted at about the same time (due to the embargo increased tensions) what kind of engines could Britain or the US afford to send, and what kind of aircraft could be quickly built?
Could other engines be substituted?

I'm assuming that the production would be of the Beaufort/Beaufighter, and later the Mossie.

Could Australia build Hurricanes or P-40's to supplant the Wirraway?

Could they build a 2 or 4 engine bomber, like the Wellington or Hampden for example?

How long would the start up take?



parsifal said:


> Shortround6 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of points;
> ...


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, Firebird, perhaps you could chime in at this thread:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/canada-australia-what-would-you-build-32007.html


----------



## davebender (Apr 27, 2012)

I would recommend 26 July 1941. That's when USAFFE HQ was established in the Philippines along with a massive military expansion to threaten / intimidate Japan. Strengthening Australian military capability could be tacked onto the historical American plan.

http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/australia/oceania_pol01.jpg
There's no such thing as a free lunch. If Australia wants Lend-Lease the U.S. will want something in return. That something would probably consist of strong Australian garrisons for the Gilbert Islands, Solomon Islands, New Ireland and New Britain. Those islands sit astride the U.S. supply line to the Philippines so the advantage of securing them is obvious.


----------

